
Using Cloudflare Gateway to Stay Productive (Turn Off Distractions) While WFH - eastdakota
https://blog.cloudflare.com/using-cloudflare-gateway-to-stay-productive-and-turn-off-distractions-while-working-remotely/
======
jeffshek
I've had a really great experience with using
[http://nextdns.io/](http://nextdns.io/) for this purpose. It comes with a lot
of pre-defined things to block (Social Media, Advertising, Genre of
Distractions ...) that can be helpful especially when working from home.

------
ThePowerOfFuet
What a terrible hack... and I'd rather not give Cloudflare any more of my
traffic than I already do.

